# CSS Makes My Head Spin!



## Harmony (Apr 22, 2009)

But I've finished! (sort of...)

Suggestions welcome!

CLICKY


----------



## Rere (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Megan,

I like your site. I especially like your galleries. Did you build your website yourself? If so, may I ask which program you used and which program you used for your photo galleries?

I used Dreamweaver 8, and Coffee Cup photo gallery for mine. But I'm not happy with my galleries. I'd like to be able to put prices on some of my individual pictures in the galleries, but can't do (at least not easily) with the one I'm using. 

I didn't use CSS intentionally, but layers so CSS code was written automatically. 

Anyway, would love to hear how you built your site.


----------



## Harmony (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Rere,

Thanks for the comments!

I used SmugMug and then logged into the Digital Grin forums for customization help. Everyone is amazingly patient over there, and made creating my website actually _fun_.


----------



## PixFixer (May 19, 2009)

Hi Clicky;
There is a very nice app called Freeway 5 which will put an end to your spinning head. You can make a very good web site and you don't need to know just about anything about the web. You put it together much the same as you would wit Indesign or Quark and the coding take place when you publish it up to you provider. You'll love it. How about that!!
Arnie


----------

